# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqipëria, vdekje rekord nga mjedisi

## ALBA

Studimi i OBSH-së e fut vendin tonë në grupin B të vendeve evropiane, në të cilat 13 mijë fëmijë 0-4 vjeç vdesin çdo vit nga ajri i ndotur



Elda Spaho

Shqipëria bën pjesë në vendet evropiane me vdekshmërinë më të lartë të fëmijëve për shkak të ndotjes së mjedisit. Pohimi i frikshëm vjen nga një studim i rëndësishëm prezantuar nga Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë, për kontinentin e Evropës, studim që u paraqit si ndër më kryesorët në 5 ditët e zhvillimit të Konferencës së katërt ndërministrore për mjedisin dhe shëndetësinë, në Budapest të Hungarisë. Ky studim është i pari në llojin e vet dhe tregon qartë me shifra atë që deri tani shkencëtarët, mjekët dhe njerëzit thjesht e hamendësonin: që ndotja e mjedisit ka lidhje direkte me rastet e shtuara të vdekjeve nga sëmundje të ndryshme. Studimi ka tronditur qeveritë e 50 shteteve evropiane pjesëmarrëse në konferencë, të cilat të premten e kaluar, nënshkruan një deklaratë ku planifikohen të gjitha mënyrat dhe hapat për ta pakësuar rrezikun që vjen nga keqtrajtimi i mjedisit. 

*** 
Në të gjithë Evropën, në çdo tre vdekje fëmijësh deri në moshën 19 vjeç, njëra ndodh për shkak të ndotjes së mjedisit, ujit të papastër, plehrave, plagëve etj.. E thënë shkurt dhe pa doreza, 6 milionë vjet të shëndetshëm jete humben çdo vit nga ndotja e mjedisit. Ky ka qenë njëri nga përfundimet e studimit shkencor, që ka tronditur qindra pjesëmarrës në konferencën e Budapestit, motoja e së cilës kësaj here ishte E ardhmja për fëmijët tanë. Nuk ka më asnjë dyshim që ndotja e mjedisit është përgjegjësja e vetme për rastet e shtuara të kancereve të fëmijëve, alergjive dhe vdekjeve të shtuara të tyre në Evropë pohuan shumë shkencëtarë dhe mjekë gjatë diskutimeve të tyre.
Studimi i OBSH-së e ndan Evropën në tre zona, sipas shkallës së tyre të ndotjes dhe vdekshmërisë për shkak të mjedisit jo të pastër. Në Evropën A bëjnë pjesë në përgjithësi vendet më të zhvilluara të Evropës, të cilët kanë kohë që i kushtojnë vëmendje krijimit të zonave të gjelbërta dhe ligjeve të forta të mbrojtjes së mjedisit si Anglia, Gjermania, Franca, Italia etj., por për fat të keq, ato kanë rastet më të shumta të vdekjeve të adoleshentëve, për shkak të aksidenteve rrugore. Në Evropën B, ku bën pjesë edhe Shqipëria, futen vende që kanë probleme të mëdha me ndotjen e ajrit, si jashtë ashtu edhe brenda shtepisë si dhe me ujin e papastër. Kurse në Evropën C, që është edhe grupimi më i vogël, futen vende mesatarisht të zhvilluara, që problemin më të madh në lidhje me mjedisin dhe vdekjet e fëmijëve, e kanë nga helmimet dhe mbytjet. 

*** 
Më shumë se 13 mijë vdekje në vit, për fëmijët e moshës 0-4 vjeç ndodhin në Evropë vetëm për shkak të ndotjeve nga ajri i rrugës, jashtë shtëpisë. Pjesën dërrmuese të tyre e zënë vdekjet në vendet e Evropës B, ku bën pjesë edhe Shqipëria. Në këto vende, 10 000 foshnje nga 0-4 vjeç ose 7.5% e të gjitha vdekjeve për këtë moshë, ndodhin për shkak të ndotjes së ajrit, thuhet në studimin e OBSH-së. Tre mijë vdekje të tjera, po në këtë grupmoshë, ndodhin në vendet e Evropës C dhe thuajse asnjë rast në përqindje nuk shënohet në vendet më të zhvilluara të Evropës, që bëjnë pjesë në grupin A.
Sipas shifrave zyrtare të Ministrisë sonë të Mjedisit, bërë publike nga Shekulli, 8 muaj më parë, Shqipëria ka ajrin më të ndotur në Evropë dhe çdo shqiptari që banon në Tiranë, i takon të thithë rreth 50 kilogram pluhur në vit. Vendin e dytë e zë rrethi i Elbasanit, i cili pluhuroset nga tre gjigantë industrialë: Darfo, Kurum dhe ECF. Por në ministrinë shqiptare të Shëndetësisë dhe në spitalet tona nuk gjenden shifra për pasojat e mjedisit mbi jetën e njerëzve. Dyshimet janë të mëdha, por deri tani nuk kanë dalë të dhëna mbi vdekshmërinë e njerëzve për shkak të ndotjes, edhe pse ajri që thithet në Shqipëri është rreth 10 herë më i ndotur se normat e lejuara evropiane.
Sëmundjet që shkakton ai tek fëmijët 0-19 vjeç, sipas studimit prezantuar në Budapest janë infeksionet e rrugëve të frymëmarrjes, astmës, lindjet e bebeve nën peshë (për këtë pati një studim të veçantë që nxirrte se gratë shtazëna që jetojnë në zona të ndotura kanë shumë herë më tepër mundësi të lindin fëmijë në peshë shumë të vogël), dhe përkeqësime të mushkërive. 
Por Shqipëria renditet gjithsesi edhe në listën e vendeve me vdekshmëri më të lartë për shkak të ajrit të ndotur brenda shtëpisë, i cili shkakton astmë dhe infeksion të trakesë. Gazi për ngrohje dhe gatim solucionet e shumta për të larë e pastruar dyshemenë, djegia e plastmaseve dhe mjeteve plastike nga të varfërit për tu ngrohur kur nuk kanë dru apo energji, këto janë vetëm disa nga shkaqet e ndotjes brenda shtëpisë që dërgojnë në varr më shumë se 10 mijë fëmijë të moshës 0-4 vjeç, në Evropë. Më shumë se 90 % e këtyre vdekjeve ndodhin në vendet që i kemi klasifikuar si Evropa B, në të cilat në dy të pestat e rasteve përdoren për gatim e ngrohje karburantet e forta, thuhet në studim. 
Specialistë të ndryshëm shqiptarë kanë theksuar gjithmonë faktin se gazi që importohet nga Shqipëria për tu përdorur në shtëpi është përgjithësisht i cilësisë së keqe, me erë të rëndë, që shkakton dhimbje të forta koke. Pas studimit të OBSh, më e pakta që mund tu thuhet prindërve shqiptarë është ti mbajnë larg gazit fëmijët dhe të sigurohen që të blejnë bombula të përshtatshme. 

*** 
Lajme të mira nuk vijnë as nga fronti i ujit të pijshëm, ku shqiptarët kanë sërish shortin e dhimbshëm të jetëve të humbura. Evropa C, ku është klasifikuar Shqipëria, humb çdo vit 11,000 fëmijë të moshës 0-14 vjeç vetëm për shkak të problemeve shëndetësore që lidhen me ujin e papastër. Diarreja, në të gjitha llojet dhe format e saj, është rikthyer vrullshëm në dhjetëra vende dhe në Shqipëri, pikërisht atëherë kur mendohje se vdekjet për shkak të saj ishin vënë nën kontroll. Por shifrat janë të pamëshirmeshme. Rreth 3.5 % e të gjitha vdekjeve të përvitshme tek fëmijët 0-14 vjeç ndodhin vetëm për shkak të ujit të ndotur, papastërtive dhe mungesës së higjenës, thuhet në studim. 
Problemet e ujit të pijshëm në Shqipëri janë kthyer në një makth të vërtetë qysh prej vitesh. Tubacionet e vjetra të ujësjellësave dhe urbanizimi i shpejtë i vendit kanë bërë që ndërhyrjet dhe çarjet në rrjet të shtohen shumë, duke ndotur rëndë ujin e pijshëm. Vetëm në Tiranë, sipas statistikave të Shoqatës shqiptare të konsumatorëve ka 250 mijë kryqëzime të ujërave të zeza me ato të bardha. Por kryeqyteti nuk është i vetmi i rrezikuar sepse shifra të ngjashme janë raportuar gjithandej. Rreth një vit e gjysmë më parë, qyteti i Laçit përjetoi një epidemi verdhëze, për shkak të papastëritsë së ujit të pijshëm. Dhjetëra fëmijë përfunduan në spital. 

Euro A
Austria
Belgjika 
Britania e madhe
Kroacia
Republika Çeke
Danimarka
Finlanda
Franca
Gjermania
Greqia
Islanda
Irlanda
Italia
Luksemburgu
Malta
Monako
Hollanda
Norvegjia
Portugalia
San Marino
Sllovenia
Spanja
Suedia
Zvicra

Euro B:
Shqipëria
Armenia
Azerbajxhani
Bosnja dhe Hercegovina
Bullgaria
Gjeorgjia
Kirgiztani
Polonia
Rumania
Serbia dhe Mali i Zi
Sllovakia
Taxhikistani
Maqedonia
Turqia
Turkmenistani
Uzbekistani

Euro C
Bjellorusia
Estonia
Hungaria
Kazakistani
Latonia
Moldavia
Federata Ruse
Ukraina




28/06/2004


shekulli

----------


## Kryeplaku

Fatkeqesi e madhe. Por nga nje popull qe flen mos prit shume gjera- neve na intereson me shume Iraku sesa femijet Shqiptare qe vdesin neper spitale.

----------


## DJAL_BERATI

Ej Ju Lutem Kush Me Ndihmon Me Disa Materjale Per Ndotjen Ne Zonen E Beratit Faleminderit

----------


## ATMAN

Ndotja dhe demtimi i mjedisit 


Rritja e theksuar e games dhe e sasise se artikujve te konsumit te perditshem e te mallrave ushqimore te importuara ka bere qe te rritet ne menyre te theksuar edhe sasia e plehrave nga keto produkte, vecanerisht nga ambalazhet prej qelqi, lendesh plastike, kartoni e metali. Nga ana tjeter, mungon nje sistem adekuat per grumbullimin e transportin e plehrave, duke nisur me mungesat ne kontejnerat e plehrave, me demtimet ose zhdukjen e tyre e te pikave prej betoni e deri te moslargimi i plehrave nga mjediset midis blloqeve te banimit, duke perfshire ketu edhe mbeturinat e ndertimeve tashme te shumefishuara. Gjithashtu ne vend ende nuk eshte perpunuar nje politike e strategji per plehrat urbane, duke perfshire ketu teknologjite bashkekohore per trajtimin e riqarkullimin e tyre. Te gjitha keto mangesi kane krijuar situata te jashtezakonshme ne qytetet e qendrat urbane, e vecanerisht ne kryeqytet, situata te cilat vene perpara pergjegjesise dikasteret perkatese dhe organet e pushtetit lokal. Keto, ndonese jane deklaruar e angazhuar disa here per zgjidhjen e problemit, jane ende shume larg zoterimit te gjendjes. 

Asnje qytet ne Shqiperi nuk e ka te zgjidhur plotesisht grumbullimin, transportimin dhe depozitimin e mbeturinave urbane. E njejta tabllo eshte edhe per ujerat e zeza te cilave ju shtohen edhe strehimet nen banesa te groposura, te cilat ne shumicen e rasteve jane mbushur me ujra te ndenjur, mbeturina te ndryshme etj.

Demtimet dhe carjet ne rrjetin e ujit te pijshem, furnizimi me nderprerje, rrjedhjet e ujerave te zeza krijojne nje rrezik te vazhduar te infektimit te ujit te pishem nga ujerat e zeza per nje pjese te qyteteve. 

Ndertimet e reja vecanerisht ne periferite e qyteteve nuk po shoqerohen me rrjetin e kanalizimeve te ujerave te zeza, dukuri qe do te keqesoje me teper situaten mjedisore ne zonat urbane po qe se nuk akordohen urgjentisht fonde per ndertimin e rrjeteve te kanalizimeve. 

Aktualisht shumica e venddepozitimit te mbeturinave urbane jane terrene te papershtatshme per kete qellim, madje edhe prane shtreterve te lumenjve duke ndotur ne menyre konstante ujerat e tyre dhe duke rrezikuar seriozisht cilesine e ujerave nentokesore te cilat ne shumicen e rasteve jane burime te ujit te pijshem. 

Per t'u paraprire investimeve ne kete sektor gjate vitit 1995 me mbeshtetjen financiare te programit PHARE do te kryhet studimi mbi administrimin e mbeturinave urbane dhe industriale dhe mbi bazen e kritereve teknike bashkekohore do te percaktohen sheshet e pershtatshme per depozitimin dhe perpunimin e ketyre lloj mbeturinave ne tetë qytete kryesore. 

Demtime te ndjeshme u jane shkaktuar parqeve e lulishteve brenda e prane qyteteve per shkak te ndertimeve te shumta ne vecanti te bareve e kioskave, ne kundershtim flagrant me kriteret urbanistike e te ruajtjes se mjedisit e peisazhit natyror. 

Ne menyre te vecante kritike eshte gjendja e krijuar ne disa qytete kryesore ku po realizohen ndertime relativisht te medha brenda siperfaqeve te gjelbra duke demtuar dhe pakesuar me tej ato. 

Fenomen i ndertimerve te jashteligjshme eshte i pranishem edhe ne mjafte rajone te tjera te vendit sidomos ne zonen bregdetare dhe me teper ne zonat ekologjikisht te mbrojtura ose me vlera te vecanta per zhvillimin e turizmit si Karavastaja, Golemi, Ksamili etj. 

Mungesa e plote e impianteve te trajtimit te ujerave te zeza komunale ne qytetet tona, si per shembull, Tirane, Durres, Vlore, Pogradec etj. ka nxjerre probleme te mprehta te ndotjes se mjedisit e te rrezikimit te shendetit te popullsise, te cilat duhen trajtuar me perparesi, vecanerisht ne zonat perspektive per zhvillimin e turizmit. Nje fillim i mire per zgjidhjen e kesaj gjendjeje perben perfshirja, ne kuadrin e Programit PHARE, e hartimit te dy projekteve per impiantet e trajtimit te ujerave te zeza te Qyteteve Vlore dhe Pogradec si dhe disa ndermarrje ne bashkepunim me Banken Boterore apo organizata te tjera per te permiresuar rrjetin e kanalizimeve te ujerave te zeza.

----------


## LeNNoN

Esht per me t'ardh keq...
nuk do bohet noiher shqiperia  :i ngrysur: 



LeNNoN !

----------


## ATMAN

Ndotja, vdesin 17 foshnja në 1 000 në vit

Sipas statistikave të nxjerra nga Qendra Rajonale e Mjedisit, vetëm nga ndotja e ajrit vdesin çdo vit 17 foshnja në 1 000  


Ndotja e ambientit ka një ndikim shumë negativ në shëndetin e foshnjave sa që në shumë raste ka shkatuar dhe vdekjen e tyre. Kështu, në një konferencën e mbajtur dje nga Qendra Rajonale e Mjedisit (REC) me temë "Një mjedis më i mirë për fëmijë të shëndetshëm", u bë e ditur se 17 foshnja në 1 000 vdesin nga ndotja e ajirit në vendin tonë. Ndërkohë që në botë vetëm nga kjo ndotje vdesin më shumë se 5 milionë fëmijë në vit. Kjo çështje është pranuar si një prej katër problemeve më shqetësuese të botës, siç janë paqja, çarmatimi dhe uria. Duket se më të ekspozuar ndaj ndotjes së ajrit dhe ujit janë fëmijët që jetojnë në varfëri. Organizmi i dobët dhe trupi në zhvillim e sipër kanë bërë që fëmijët të jenë më të predispozuar ndaj ndotjes dhe të preken të parët nga sëmundjet prej ndotjes. Niveli i lartë i ndotjes së mjedisit shkakton dëmtime të rrugëve të frymëmarrjes si dhe kancere, që këto kohë shënojnë tendencë në rritje, por dhe sëmundja e alergjisë dhe astma tashmë shënon rekord te fëmijët në vendin tonë. 


Masat
Ndërkohë, ndër masat që priten të merren nga Ministria e Mjedisit për uljen e nivelit të ndotjes së ajrit do të jetë vendosja e taksave më të larta për makinat që nuk përdorin benzinë, vendosja e detyruar e pajisjeve për minimizimin e emetimit të gazrave si dhe vendosja e masave për reduktimin e fluksit të makinave në zonat më problematike. Ndër masat e tjera që do të merren për uljen e nivelit të ndotjes së ajrit do të jetë dhe rishikimi i nivelit të taksës për firmat e ndërtimit për sa i përket pastrimit dhe larjes e rrugëve nëpër të cilat ato transportojnë materiale inerte. Duhet thënë se këto janë faktorët kryesorë të cilët kanë sjellë ndotjen e ajrit në vendin tonë, i cili është më i ndoturi në Europë. 


Shkaktarët e ndotjes së ajrit 
Numri i madh i makinave që qarkullojnë në Tiranë është një ndër burimet kryesore të ndotjes së ajrit në qytet. Pjesa më e madhe e këtyre makinave ka 5-10 vjet që ka kaluar nga viti i prodhimit dhe pjesa më e madhe e tyre punon me naftë. Një tjetër burim ndotje është dhe sektori i ndërtimit. Ky sektor është burim ndotjeje jo vetëm për Tiranën, por dhe për qytetet e tjera. Ndërtimi nëpërmjet transportit të lëndëvë inerte ndot rrugët nëpër të cilat kalojnë mjetet. Po ashtu ndërtimi ndot edhe zonën ku ndërton nëpërmjet shpërndarjes së inerteve rreth terrtorit të ndërtimit. Niveli më i lartë i ndotjes është në Tiranë pasi edhe numri i ndërtimeve aty është më i përqëndruar se në qytete e tjera.

----------


## forum126

Mjedisi yne do te behet me i larmishem me plehrat e Italise fale marreveshjeve dypaleshe bilaterale dhe mjaft te frytshme midis dy qeverive italiane dhe shqiptare. Ky eshte nje hap nje hap madheshtor ne rrugen e gjate dhe plot pengesa te asociimit. Gjithshtu theksohet se edhe detet shqiptare do ta kene rracionin e tyre gjate perpjekjeve per asociim. Cdo pellembe toke ne shqiperi do te shfrytezohet ne menyre sa me eficiente per rrealizimin e aspiratave te thella te kombit tone paqedashes. Kjo tregon edhe nje here diapazonin bipolar qe ka ky popull qe nuk fle duke ju permbajtur thenies popullore:"Lumi fle, armiku s'fle!" Nderkohe qe nuk fle vazhdimisht, ne menyre konstante kontribuon ne larmine e plehrave dhe te ndotjes duke u bere nje vend shembull si ne rrajon edhe me gjere. Per kete Europa pasi vezhgon dhe pohon se ka gjetur ate qe ka pritur prej ketij populli vetmohues ka percjellur levdatat dhe perkrahjen e saj ne kete fushe. Kjo eshte bere ne cdo nivel. Duke ju pergjigjur letres se Europes Nano theksoi se ne do te jemi gjithmone gati duke kontribuar jo vetem ne Shqiperi por deri ne Irak si me plehra ashtu edhe me jete njerezish. Nje vleresim per kete ndihmese te rralle ishte edhe renditja e Nanos perkrah shume burrave shtetesh si perkrahes i pasurimit te larmishmerise te materialet ndotese te cdo natyre. Nano pas marrjes se urdhrit te larte theksoi se nuk ishte nevoja pasi ne jemi gjithmone gati dhe se kemi kontribuar dhe' do te kontribojme vazhdimisht.

----------


## ATMAN

kush nuk kupton le ta perktheje me

http://world.altavista.com/

ECOLOGIA E SVILUPPO ECONOMICO 

E' possibile conciliare lo sviluppo economico e industriale con il rispetto della natura? 

Molti ecologisti sostengono che sia necessario rinunciare alle applicazioni tecnologiche per salvare la natura. Dalla parte opposta è ribattuto che per mantenere l'economia e il lavoro bisogna per forza distruggere. In realtà la distruzione non è tanto dovuta alla tecnologia, ma piuttosto al fatto che, essa, quasi sempre, viene usata in modo incontrollato per creare velocemente dei profitti economici. E' invece possibile usare tecnologie sempre più avanzate nel rispetto degli esseri viventi e dell'ambiente se il fine non è solo il profitto ma l'utilizzazione delle risorse per il bene comune. 

Il sistema economico PROUT è la razionale risposta alla convivenza tra esigenze economiche e necessità ambientali. A tale scopo, il PROUT elenca le seguenti implicazioni per ogni cambiamento tecnologico e scientifico: 

I cambiamenti tecnologici sono classificati dagli economisti in tre categorie: 

Attraverso l'uso di capitale 
Attraverso l'uso di lavoro 
Neutrali cioè attraverso l'uso sia di capitale che di lavoro 

L'industrializzazione degli ultimi duecento anni ha visto prevalere l'uso del capitale e di conseguenza l'uso delle macchine e i relativi danni ambientali. 

Coloro che affermano di poter controllare la degenerazione ambientale attraverso un sistema di tasse che modifichi i meccanismi di mercato non sanno che ci vuole uno sforzo nazionale e internazionale immane per mettere sotto controllo decenni e decenni di incontrollato uso di tecnologie di capitale. 

Dal momento che le tecnologie ad alto investimento di capitale generano emissioni dannose, non possono essere lasciate in mano a privati poiché l'elemento concernente il privato è il profitto e non i danni eventuali per la società. La ricerca potrà essere di natura privata, ma l'applicazione delle invenzioni deve essere approvata dal governo, dopo un accurato studio relativo agli eventuali effetti collaterali. Non si può mettere sul mercato un telefonino se il suo utilizzo provoca il cancro o deformazioni all'udito. Si propone anche che l'applicazione di tecnologie ad alto investimento siano approvate dal governo come avviene per i medicinali, ecc. 

A causa delle deficienze tecnologiche del passato l'ambiente sta diventando progressivamente inabitabile. Il PROUT ad uno sforzo internazionale per ristabilire l'equilibrio ecologico del pianeta. Oggi, la tecnologia deve essere usata soprattutto per eliminare l'inquinamento prodotto in passato e gli effetti collaterali delle presenti applicazioni. Accettando il detto che "diamante taglia diamante" lasciamo che la tecnologia "tagli" la tecnologia. 

Nel sistema PROUT, l'economia va "localizzata" e cioè sviluppata alle esigenze di produzione e consumo delle popolazioni locali. Questo permetterà una maggiore consapevolezza e una maggior attenzione per l'utilizzo delle risorse e quindi dell'ambiente

----------


## Manulaki

> Mjedisi yne do te behet me i larmishem me plehrat e Italise fale marreveshjeve dypaleshe bilaterale dhe mjaft te frytshme midis dy qeverive italiane dhe shqiptare. Ky eshte nje hap nje hap madheshtor ne rrugen e gjate dhe plot pengesa te asociimit. Gjithshtu theksohet se edhe detet shqiptare do ta kene rracionin e tyre gjate perpjekjeve per asociim. Cdo pellembe toke ne shqiperi do te shfrytezohet ne menyre sa me eficiente per rrealizimin e aspiratave te thella te kombit tone paqedashes. Kjo tregon edhe nje here diapazonin bipolar qe ka ky popull qe nuk fle duke ju permbajtur thenies popullore:"Lumi fle, armiku s'fle!" Nderkohe qe nuk fle vazhdimisht, ne menyre konstante kontribuon ne larmine e plehrave dhe te ndotjes duke u bere nje vend shembull si ne rrajon edhe me gjere. Per kete Europa pasi vezhgon dhe pohon se ka gjetur ate qe ka pritur prej ketij populli vetmohues ka percjellur levdatat dhe perkrahjen e saj ne kete fushe. Kjo eshte bere ne cdo nivel. Duke ju pergjigjur letres se Europes Nano theksoi se ne do te jemi gjithmone gati duke kontribuar jo vetem ne Shqiperi por deri ne Irak si me plehra ashtu edhe me jete njerezish. Nje vleresim per kete ndihmese te rralle ishte edhe renditja e Nanos perkrah shume burrave shtetesh si perkrahes i pasurimit te larmishmerise te materialet ndotese te cdo natyre. Nano pas marrjes se urdhrit te larte theksoi se nuk ishte nevoja pasi ne jemi gjithmone gati dhe se kemi kontribuar dhe' do te kontribojme vazhdimisht.


Pershendetje, une shume gjera nuk i njoh pasi jam jashte Shqiperise dhe shume lajme nuk mund t'i ndjek. Por ne shkrimin tend nuk kuptoj absolutisht asgje. Nuk e di ka ironi apo vertetesi, pasi nuk kuptoj asnje gje, gjithcka eshte shkruar me fjale te pakuptueshme. "asociimi" c'eshte kjo fjale, dhe c'marrveshje eshte bere per "plehrat Italiane?"
Te lutem shpjegoji keto qe ke shkruar pa ironi dhe me fjale me te kuptueshme per ata si puna ime qe nuk njohin ngjarjet e fundit Shqiptare. C'fare lloj marrveshjesh jane keto? Evropa do te hedhe pleherat e saj ne Shqiperi, dhe Nano ka pranuar duke bere knotrate per kete pune?
Manulaki

----------


## forum126

Sa per shkrimin dua ta pranoj se isha impresionuar nga nje fjalim i Nanos, i cili i ka te zakonshme ne nje shkalle te tille, qe e ka bere ne fshatin Balldushk te Tiranes. Fjalet e vetme shqip pa egzagjerim ishin vetem "dhe" "per" "Balldushk".

Sa per plehra materiale PO. Nanoja deshi te beje nje marreveshje per sjelljen e plehrave italiane ne shqiperi. Do te digjeshin ne shqiperi. 

*Te Mirat e planit*
Xhepat e Nanos

*Te keqiat, anet negative*
1. plehrat mund te perfshinin cdo lloj materiale qe do te vinte nga Italia, nga te cilat mund te kishte edhe shume toksike.
2.Vendi i djegjes (patjeter nje ndertese  apostafat) do te ndertohej ne nje nga zonat me pjellore ne Shqiperi, prane Tiranes.
3. Ardhja e plehrave do te fillonte menjehere ndersa ndertimi do te fillonte me vone. Dhe dihen ndertimet ne Shqiperi. 

Pro kesaj ishte vetem Nano. Por menjehere pati shume rreagime nga qytetaret dhe nga disa organizata. 

Ky pra eshte diapazoni tripolar i Nanos qe do te na coje perpara ne marredheniet bilaterale me vendet e rrajonit per te cuar shqiperine sa me prane marrevshjeve per asociim. NUk ka rendesi ta kuptosh fjale per fjale. Rendesi eshte te nxjerresh kuptimin.

----------


## ATMAN

DDT-ja mund te konsiderohet si nje pesticid i nje rendesie historike 
per shkak te pasojave te tij ne mjedis, agrikulture dhe ne shendetin 
e njeriut. Historia e DDT-se fillon ne vitin 1873 kur edhe u 
sintetizua per here te pare nga nje student doktorature gjerman. 
Megjithate, DDT-ja ngeli ne harrese deri ne vitin 1939 kur, ndersa 
kerkonte per nje pesticid kunder insektit te rrobave, entomologu 
zviceran Paul Müller e rizbuloi ate. Persistenca e vetive pesticide 
te DDT-se kunder insekteve ishte kaq efektive saqe ky rizbulim i 
solli Paul Müller-it cmimin Nobel ne mjekesi ne vitin 1948. Askush ne 
ate kohe nuk mund te parashikonte se cfare historie do te shkruante 
DDT-ja me pas.

Perdorimin e pare ne shkalle te gjere te DDT-se e beri Organizata 
Boterore e Shendetesise e shtyre nga qellimi fisnik i zhdukjes se 
malaries ne Afrike, Azi, dhe Ameriken e Jugut. Ne vitin 1958 
sperkatje masive me DDT u ndermoren ne vendet e permendura me siper 
per te zhdukur nga faqja e dheut mushkonjen Anopheles, mbartese dhe 
shperndarese e malaries. Pas rezultateve teper premtuese dhe 
optimiste te fillimit te ketij aksioni u vu re se mushkonjat fituan 
rezistence ndaj toksicitetit te DDT-se, rastet e njerezve me malarie 
filluan te shtohen, aq sa ne fund te ketij aksioni nivelet e malaries 
kishin arritur ato te para-sperkatjes me DDT.

Gati paralelisht me perdorimin e DDT-se per te zhdukur malarien, 
filloi edhe perdorimi i saj ne agrikulture. Vitet 1950-1960 jane 
vitet e revolucionit te gjelber apo ndryshe te mbjelljes se 
monokulturave. Tradita e vjeter bujqesore bazohej ne mbjelljen e 
shume bimeve te ndryshme brenda te njejtes siperfaqe toke. Duke qene 
se cdo bime preferohet nga nje bashkesi specifike insektesh, behej e 
mundur qe bashkesi te ndryshme insektesh te silleshin ne te njejten 
siperfaqe toke dhe te gjenin jo vetem bimen e tyre te preferuar por 
edhe insektin e tyre te preferuar: me nje fjale krijohej nje zinxhir 
ushqimor madhesia e te cilit veterregullohej duke mos e lejuar 
madhesine e popullates se insekteve te dilte nga kontrolli. 
Revolucioni i gjelber synoi zevendesimin e shume kulturave me nje te 
vetme (monokulture). Kjo tradite e re e monokultures, e menduar si 
nje menyre per te rritur prodhimtarine, favorizon vetem nje bashkesi 
specifike insektesh te cilet gjejne jo vetem nje ushqim qe nuk mbaron 
kurre por nuk kane as konkurrence nga insekte te tjera per hapesire 
dhe ushqim. Pikerisht per te mbajtur ne kontroll popullaten e 
insekteve bujqit kerkuan ndihmen e DDT-se.

Por DDT-ja nuk atakon vetem insektet e demshem por edhe ato te 
dobishem. Vret gjithashtu edhe peshqit, shpendet dhe gjitaret prejet 
e te cilave jane te kontaminuar me DDT. Peshqit ushqehen me krimba, 
shpendet ushqehen me peshq. Njerezit gjithashtu. Nepermjet cdo hallke 
te zinxhirit ushqimor perqendrimi i DDT-se rritet. Nivelet e DDT-se 
arrijne aq sa te shkaktojne hollezimin e pareteve te vezeve te 
shpendeve, lindje te parakohshme dhe aborte te gjitareve, deformime 
te fetusit njerezor, crregullime te funksioneve te Sistemit Nervor 
Qendror, te funksioneve motorike dhe difekte te organeve tek femijet 
e lindur nga nena te ekspozuara ndaj DDT-se, apo crregullime 
hormonale qe tek individet e rritur meshkujt mund te cojne deri ne 
zhvillime te androgjenitetit.

Ajo qe e ben DDT-ne te rrezikshme eshte jo vetem toksiciteti i saj, 
por edhe fakti qe DDT-ja eshte shume e veshtire per t'u zberthyer dhe 
eshte ne gjendje te pershkruaje distanca te largeta. Gjysma e jetes 
se DDT-se, qe eshte nje parameter qe mat se sa kohe i duhet gjysmes 
se DDT-se per t'u degraduar eshte 5-20 vjet, ne varesi te kushteve te 
mjedisit. Gje qe do te thote qe edhe pas 20 vjeteve DDT-ja eshte ne 
gjendje te kontaminoje dhe vrase. Rasti ndoshta me domethenes eshte 
ai i permbytjeve te vitit 1995 ne Kaliforni, ku fuqia e ujit beri te 
mundur qe sedimentet, ku kishte DDT te grumbulluar prej vitesh, te 
dispersoheshin dhe te lejonin DDT-ne te kontaminonte faunen dhe 
floren duke shkaktuar nje bilanc tragjik: me qindra kafshe e shpende 
te ngordhur. Pasojat e renda te perdorimit te DD-se cuan, me 1 janar 
1973, ne vendimin e Agjensise per Mbrojten e Mjedist (EPA) per te 
ndaluar zyrtarisht cdo lloj perdorimi te DDT-se. Vetem 34 vjet mbas 
zbulimit te Müller-it, DDT-ja eshte e ndaluar nga prodhimi dhe 
perdorimi ne USA dhe ne te gjitha vendet e zhvilluara.

Megjithese e ndaluar dekada te shkuara ne vendet e zhvilluara, me 
mijera tone te DDT-se prodhohen cdo vit duke paraqitur nje rrezik te 
madh per shendetin dhe mjedisin ne nivel boteror. Akoma shume vende 
vazhdojne perdorimin e DDT-se, e lehtesuar kjo jo vetem nga 
rezultatet kohe-shkurtera te DDT-se por edhe nga cmimi teper i lire i 
prodhimit dhe shitjes se saj. Te dyja keto arsye, rezultatet e 
shpejta dhe cmimi i ulet, mund te kene qene edhe arsyet perse 
Ministria e Shendetesise Shqiptare ka zgjedhur pikerisht DDT-ne per 
te kontrolluar popullaten e mushkonjave ne Divjake dhe Shengjin. Duke 
u nisur nga historia e DDT-se, nje histori aspak sekrete, tingellon 
ironike qe, pikerisht Ministria e Shendetesise merr persiper nje hap 
te tille. Nderkohe qe problemi i mushkonjave ne dy zonat e mesiperme 
do te zgjidhet vetem per kohen kur eshte ne fuqi mandati i 
funksionareve drejtues te Ministrise se Shendetesise Shqiptare, ne 
nje kohe me te larget pasardhesit e tyre do te duhet te ndeshen me 
mushkonja me rezistente, dhe si te tilla me te veshtira per t'u 
luftuar, dhe me pasojat qe ky akt i sotem do kete se pari per 
shendetin e njerezve, por edhe per faunen e floren, jo vetem te te dy 
zonave targete te sperkatjes me DDT por edhe te gjithe bregdetit 
shqiptar dhe me gjere. Pa llogaritur ketu demet qe nje mase e tille i 
sjell turizmit te pazhvilluar shqiptar, qe synon pikerisht te behet 
atraktiv per turistin qe vjen nga vendet e zhvilluara, per turistin 
me nje kulture dhe sensitivitet ekologjik shume te larte. Ne vend te 
perdorimit te DDT-se, qeveria shqiptare duhet te shikoje mundesine 
per ta ndaluar zyrtarisht perdorimin e saj ashtu si edhe gjetke, dhe 
per te kerkuar, ne bashkepunim me biologet dhe ekologet, alternativa 
te pranueshme per zgjidhjen e problemit te mushkonjave, por edhe te 
probleme te tjera qe prekin mjedisin, dhe ne menyre konsekutive, edhe 
shendetin e njerezve. Kjo do te ishte edhe hapja e rruges per nje 
ndergjegjesim me te larte te funksionareve shteterore, te 
specialisteve, te industrialisteve te ardhshem, te bujqeve, te 
shoqerise shqiptare per mjedisin ku jetojme sot dhe per ate qe do 
trashegojme me pas.

----------

